# Hair drawing #3



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Another try at hair.


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

I've got no idea how it got turned sideways.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Now that's *a phenomenal improvement*! It's not that what you were doing before wasn't asthetically pleasing, but it didn't quite look natural. This, however, is light, flowing, soft and elegant-a lovely head of hair.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Excellent! Now draw brunette and then red. This is a great improvement and I'd say that you have it down. How are you at water?


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Never really tried water but I'll give it a go as soon as I figure out how to draw red and brunette hair in graphite. Provided of course you're not screwing with me. Ha ha. One thing is when I scan these pics. or photograph them they tend to lose some of the contrast due to the darks being flushed. I tried to correct em with a picture editor but they end up looking fake and you can tell I messed with it... Thanks for checking out the picture and comments. I'll work on the water.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

No I'm not screwing with you. Red is difficult. Water can be even more so.


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

I can't begin to imagine red hair. I image it would fall somewhere in the grey scale near 7 or 8 if 10 is darkest and 1 is lightest??


----------

